# Replacement Edge already activated.



## TomNJUSA (5 mo ago)

My Edge the I bought in March died last week. I jumped through a lot of hoops (3-4 hours!) but finally got Tivo to send a replacement. I'm trying to activate it and I get this message...

"The TiVo service number you entered has already been activated. If you think you may have entered an incorrect number, please try again or call Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486."

I guess I have more hoops to jump through to get them to un-activate the rebuilt unit they sent. What fun!

Side note: I'm done. This is my last Tivo. I got my first one in the 90's and loved them for decades. Tivo sucks now and the Edge is a joke. We still have a Bolt. I'm considering selling this new Edge and buying a used Bolt and put a fresh hard drive in it.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Did you confirm that the unit isn't already activated on your account? Units "bought" direct form TiVo are usually pre-activated.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

They have always sent the units pre-activated when warranty replaced, it makes perfect sense to me.
Why do you want to deactivate the unit?


----------



## TomNJUSA (5 mo ago)

dianebrat said:


> They have always sent the units pre-activated when warranty replaced, it makes perfect sense to me.
> Why do you want to deactivate the unit?


It is activated on my account! I had such a terrible experience over the last week I just assumed it was going to continue. Thanks!


----------

